# grease on injectors!!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi yes we have the same as you grease on the injectors. Maybe they think they can get away with greasing them on all the services or maybe they havent got enough plastic covers and there maybe another recall .oh well we will just see how it goes!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

From Peter Smith's (from Swift) report last week after his meeting with Fiat, there seemed to be a 4 week timescale on getting the recall worded properly and 'out', by which time all items should be in place. See the 'definitive' post :: here ::

Gerald

_Edit: I've just checked, and it didn't mention 2.3ltr engine covers, only 3ltr ones. Hmm_


----------

